# برسيل جل وبودر



## boggy (17 يناير 2014)

نرجو تركيبه صحيحه لبرسيل جل والبودره والكلوركس الابيض والالوان واريل بطريقه مبسطه مع الشكر


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير / متابع


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

i hope that


----------

